# Next Generation "Puzzle FPS" - " RESET "



## NeRo1987 (26. April 2012)

Ich hab mir heute den Trailer zum besagten Spiel angesehen,
und dachte nur "WOW" ! 

Schaut es euch doch mal selbst an, alles gezeigte im Trailer ist INGAME!!

Ahja das Spiel erscheint EXKLUSIV für PC... Nun wissen wir, wie zukünftige Spiele aussehen soll(t)en...

Hier der Trailer und die Website des Games:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLd8kEQJIzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



RESET Blog


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2012)

Sieht ganz nett aus, auch wenn die Vegetation ziemlich hässlich wächst  

Aber du kannst mir sagen was du willst, SO wird das sicherlich nicht Ingame aussehen. Das ist sicherlich keine Ingame Grafik. 


Worum gehts da eigentlich?


Edit: Okaaaaay, ein Singleplayer Co-op Spiel in dem man in durch die Zeit reist um mit sich selbst im Co-op Puzzle zu lösen... ehh  
Dafür das es nur zwei Leute sind, sieht das Game ja recht gut aus... Das ist gut das es noch eine weitere Nachwuchsfirma auf dem Spielemarkt gibt die eventuell auch mal wieder ein Spiel mit Seele bringt


----------



## Kyrodar (27. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nett aus, auch wenn die Vegetation ziemlich hässlich wächst


 
Ich hoffe trotz Ugly, dass das nicht dein Ernst ist... :0


----------



## Conqi (27. April 2012)

Kyrodar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe trotz Ugly, dass das nicht dein Ernst ist... :0


 
Naja gerade im Vergleich zum Rest des Spiels ist das simple aus dem Boden sprießen der Gräser schon recht hässlich gemacht (bisher).
Aber wenn das wirklich ingame ist dann holla. Wobei da an sich ja nur steht, dass es die Engine des Spiels ist, vorgerendert kann das immer noch sein oder nicht?


----------



## ChrisCTDKS (27. April 2012)

doch er hat schon recht das sieht sehr merkwürdig aus
nur eine kleinigkeit aber kein tag und nacht wechsel und komische baumbewegungen die dann am ende hässlich aussehen

aber alles andere sieht fett aus!


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (27. April 2012)

das ist ok...

aber wenn es ne kleine firma macht ist daas schon beachtich...

=das ist keine Ingame grafik....   das ist ein gerendertes video...  
Videos haben keine ingame-grafik(wär auch ganz schön doof von den ganzen hersteller....
weil durch ein vorgerendertes video wird das Spiel interessanter für potenzielle käufer...


----------



## Rollora (27. April 2012)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> =das ist keine Ingame grafik....   das ist ein gerendertes video...
> Videos haben keine ingame-grafik(wär auch ganz schön doof von den ganzen hersteller....
> weil durch ein vorgerendertes video wird das Spiel interessanter für potenzielle käufer...


 Wer sagt das? Gerade die Szene wo das Gras und die Bäume wachsen, sieht man, dass es nicht vorgerendert wurde, sondern sieht sehr nach Echtzeitrendering aus. Bei den Szenen davor siehts gerendert aus, aber diese Grenze verwischt immer mehr. Wenn man sich die erste Demo von Doom 3 auf der Macworld von 2001 ansah, hat man auch gedacht das istn Scherz, als Steve Jobs meinte "This is rendered in real time".
Insgesamt würde es wenig Sinn machen, von einer "Pre Alpha" zu sprechen und dann Renderszenen zu zeigen.

Bei der Vegetation bin ich mit manchen Vorrednern einer Meinung, man sieht auch, dass alle Bäume dieselben sind, nur der Winkel ist ein wenig anders.
Zu guter Letzt interessiert mich jedoch die Grafik wenig, sondern das Spiel. Und dazu kann man derweil noch wenig sagen, außer MP, was mich persönlich weniger interessiert als SP, welches seit Jahren auf Innovative Ideen und Technologien wie deutlich erweiterte KI wartet.


AMD schrieb:


> Arbeite mit OpenCL und du wirst es verstehen


Erleuchte uns bitte, warum OpenCL nun die bessere API zum Entwickeln  ist, als die vielen Tools die seit über 20 Jahren für x86 Prozessoren  (und andere) existieren, weiterentwickelt oder neu entwickelt werden.
Klar ist der Umgang mit OCL, weil es eben "nur" eine API ist, leichter,  aber eben auch weniger flexibel, was es bei komplexen Problemen wieder  ungemein schwerer macht


----------



## Lan_Party (27. April 2012)

Hmm. Wirklich ingame Grafik!? Das wäre mal echt nice aber ich weis nicht was ich mir unter dem game vorstellen soll.


----------



## butter_milch (27. April 2012)

Aliasing im Trailer  Ich hoffe, dass das Spiel als PC-exklusiver Titel am Ende auch gescheites AA bietet und keinen Weichmacher fürs ganze Bild. Überhaupt wäre es toll, nach 4 Jahren wieder ein Spiel zu spielen, dessen Technik wieder aktuell ist.

Was mich aber hier viel mehr anspricht als die Grafik (egal ob gut oder schlecht) ist die Stimmung, welche hier herrscht. Einfach wunderschön, ich freu mich auf mehr!


----------



## NeRo1987 (27. April 2012)

Doch alles Ingame Material, könnte sich eventuell um eine Zwischensequenz oder mehrere handeln.

Originalkommentar auf der Facebookseite der Entwickler, nach der Frage, ob dies Ingame sei:

*Reset Thanks  all for your kind words. 
They are indeed real time, in game, no  alterations. 
We are using our own tech called Praxis. 
We will tell more  about the tech in upcoming tech featurettes.**10. Februar um 08:11 · Gefällt mir · 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2*


----------



## Nuallan (27. April 2012)

Sieht echt nice aus. Wenn die so ne Hammer-Engine in der Schublade haben, wieso hat man davon noch nix gehört? Klingt für mich nach Marketing-Blabla, mal sehen was davon übrig bleibt.


----------



## NeRo1987 (27. April 2012)

Wieso muss man denn immer gleich jedes Detail verraten und alles preisgeben? 

Find sowas sogar besser wie z.B. Crytek, die von Anfang an große Hoffnungen schürren und danach Enttäschung hinterlassen...

Und von einem Indie Studio mit paar Mann Besatzung hätte ich solche Leistungen nicht erwartet, jeder andere große Hersteller sollte sich ein Beispiel daran nehmen. 

Wie andere bereits schreiben, die Vegetation sieht nicht besonders gut aus: Jungs, das ist *PRE ALPHA FOOTAGE*  Und für dieses Stadium sehr beeindruckend...


----------



## Nuallan (27. April 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Wieso muss man denn immer gleich jedes Detail verraten und alles preisgeben?



In Zeiten, wo die Ankündigung einer Ankündigung schon zum Standard geworden ist.. Man will ja aufsehen erregen und evtl. Investoren anlocken, deswegen finde ich komisch das es vorher kein Tech-Video von der Engine gab.
Im Video sehen z.B. diese Monitor-Anzeigen einfach nicht nach Echtzeit aus, vielleicht haben sie aber auch einfach nur die Kamera gut eingesetzt. 

Eine Entwickler-Aussage bzw. so ein Versprechen muss man heute (leider) erst mal grundsätzlich in Frage stellen. Könnte auch gut sein, dass es zwar Realtime ist, so aber niemals auf normalen PCs laufen wird und im Spiel stark abgespeckt sein wird. Naja, einfach abwarten, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (27. April 2012)

jo INGAME: klaro....


wenn man schon was zeigt und behauptet es wär ingame.... dann kann man auch vielleicht was aussagekräftiges zeigen....


das ist nichts anderes als ein nettes Video was die da kurz zeigen um die leute ein wenig heiss zu machen... schöne bewegte bilder und nicht ein roboter der hin-vegetiert...


----------



## Shinchyko (27. April 2012)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> jo INGAME: klaro....
> 
> 
> wenn man schon was zeigt und behauptet es wär ingame.... dann kann man auch vielleicht was aussagekräftiges zeigen....


 
Hast du eig ne Ahnung was DX11 drauf hat?

Ich glaub nicht. Man sah es doch schon bei der Samaritian Demo (UE3.5) und die is ja sogar schon mitlerweile outdatet bei Epic. Die Effekte die dort verwendet werden sind ähnliche wie bei Crysis 1 u.2 Natürlich sieht das Video schöner und geschmeidiger aus als im Spiel selbst. Das liegt an den unglaublich toll eingestellten Bukeh Filtern.

Ich sage das ist IG Grafik. Wir sind alle nur zu sehr geblendet von dem Konsolendriss der uns Jahrelang mit der "Ekelgrafik" konfrontierte, das wir selber nicht mehr an die Leistungsfähigkeit unserer PC´s glauben und im grunde eig garkeine Vorstellung haben was mit unseren heutigen PC´s möglich ist.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. April 2012)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> das ist ok...
> 
> aber wenn es ne kleine firma macht ist daas schon beachtich...
> 
> ...


 
Da sprechen aber aus grafischer Sicht einige Sachen dagegen. Wer sich schon die Mühe macht, ein Video offline zu rendern, der macht es auch richtig und nutzt nicht simple Rasterisierung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2012)

Wenn das Ingame Grafik ist dann einfach nur 
Vielleicht kann das spiel mal nutzen aus der mega Rohleistung der 7000 serie ziehen
Wann soll das spiel dann rauskommen (ungefähr)??


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. April 2012)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> jo INGAME: klaro....
> 
> 
> wenn man schon was zeigt und behauptet es wär ingame.... dann kann man auch vielleicht was aussagekräftiges zeigen....
> ...


 
Gut, dann gibt's jetzt ein paar Beweise, dass es keine Rendersequenz ist.
0:29
Die plastischen Oberflächen der Objekte sind Bump Maps. Die wirken arg flach. Ein Offline-Render hätte hier "echte" Geometrie.

0:40
Die spiegelnden Oberflächen werden nicht über Raytracing gerendert, sondern über Enironment-Maps. Der Roboter spiegelt sich nicht im Auto.

0:44
Selbiges mit der Straße. Die Spiegelungen hier sind sehr pixelig und unscharf. Bei einem Offline-Rendering sähe das anders aus.

Wer genau bei 0:52 stoppt, der erkennt die Abwesenheit von globaler Beleuchtung und die "Grobheit" der Texturen an den Häuserwänden.

0:52
Das Gras ist eine Alpha-Texturmap, kein Partikelmodell

1:52
Die Bump-Map auf dem Bildschirm ist auch ein wenig pixelig.

Ich weiß, ich bin hier win wenig kleinkariert - aber das sind alles Punkte, die in einem Rendertrailer so nicht vorkommen würden. Für ein Spiel sieht das natürlich außerordendlich gut aus, keine Frage. Dennoch: es ist definitiv keine Rendersequenz.


----------



## Rollora (27. April 2012)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Hast du eig ne Ahnung was DX11 drauf hat?
> 
> Ich glaub nicht.


ich glaub du auch nicht, sonst wüsstest du, dass das mit dx9 auch geht


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (28. April 2012)

naja warten wirs ab ob die grafik wirklich das hergibt was da versprochen wird...

ich glaubs nicht....


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. April 2012)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> naja warten wirs ab ob die grafik wirklich das hergibt was da versprochen wird...
> 
> ich glaubs nicht....


 
Das ist wiederum eine andere Geschichte. Ich lehne mich aber mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass es gut möglich ist - und dass es Ingamegrafik ist.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn das Ingame Grafik ist dann einfach nur
> Vielleicht kann das spiel mal nutzen aus der mega Rohleistung der 7000 serie ziehen
> Wann soll das spiel dann rauskommen (ungefähr)??


 
Naja, zum Rendern eines Frames gehört halt mehr dazu als pure Rohleistung 
Mit Rohleisttung bist du eher im GPGPU-Bereich gut aufgehoben - zumindest Teilweise.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (29. April 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Das ist wiederum eine andere Geschichte. Ich lehne mich aber mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass es gut möglich ist - und dass es Ingamegrafik ist.
> 
> 
> also wenn du dich aus dem Fesnst lehnst und das so behauptest!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Robonator (9. Mai 2012)

Schöner Text hier 
In Theory… III | RESET Blog


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Mai 2012)

ist ein gerendertes video... so überzeugt hat mich das jetzt nicht,

da sieht arma3 GAMEGRAFIK 100x besser aus!


----------



## Robonator (30. März 2013)

Ich push den alten Thread mal wieder hoch mit neuen Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ygZCDoCVec

Es sieht toll aus


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2013)

Sieht ja schon mal geil aus. 
Sollte man im Auge behalten. 

Bemerkenstwert, das dies von nur zwei leuten geschaffen worden ist.


Edit: Das "neue" Video (@Robo: Das ist von Dezember ) ist ja mal absolut geil. Crysis kann einpacken. Wir haben einen neuen Grafik König. Wenn ich vor allem bedenke, das das Pre-Alpha ist .. wie soll das Fertige Spiel erst werden?!


----------



## Robonator (30. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon mal geil aus.
> Sollte man im Auge behalten.
> 
> Bemerkenstwert, das dies von nur zwei leuten geschaffen worden ist.
> ...


 

Im vergleich zu diesem Thread ist es ja neu xD


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Im vergleich zu diesem Thread ist es ja neu xD


 
Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## schneevernichter (30. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich push den alten Thread mal wieder hoch mit neuen Video:
> 
> 
> Es sieht toll aus


 

   Wow der Himmel hat mich echt beeindruckt die Szene mit den 3 Kugeln sah schon beinahe echt aus.


----------



## RavionHD (30. März 2013)

Kann man das Spiel schon irgendwo vorbestellen bzw. gibt es irgendwo Infos wann es rauskommt?


----------



## McClaine (31. März 2013)

So schön wie es auch aussieht: 

Ich habe keinen Bock mir SLI Titan einkaufen zu müssen


----------



## Der Maniac (31. März 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> So schön wie es auch aussieht:
> 
> Ich habe keinen Bock mir SLI Titan einkaufen zu müssen


 
Guckst du in die Video-Infos! Das wurde angeblich (!) mit einer GTX 470 live gerendert!


----------



## McClaine (31. März 2013)

Ich glaubs ja kaum.
Entweder sind dann alle anderen zu blöd einen grafischen Leckerbissen auf die niedrigste Hardware zu optimieren
Oder
hier stimmt was nicht...


----------



## RavionHD (31. März 2013)

Es ist PC exklusiv, heißt es wird sehr gut optimiert werden.
Vermutlich reicht schon eine HD7870/GTX660ti um es auf @max zu spielen.

Normalerweise wird ja primär für Konsolen entwickelt und dann erst auf dem PC irgendein Blödsinn portiert, das ist ja diesmal nicht der Fall.


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2013)

Jap und außerdem können sich die beiden bei der Entwicklung ja alle Zeit der Welt lassen 
Eventuell könnten die ja später auch was bei Kickstarter o.ä. starten, sollte es denn dann irgendwann am Budget mangeln 
Es sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, nur ich frage mich wann das nächste Update kommt, der 14.2. ist ja schon ein bischen her 


Achja hab auch grad das hier gefunden:
Why build an entirely new game engine for indie game RESET? / Assembly Summer 2012 / Seminars – Assembly Archive


----------



## Robonator (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich pushe mal mit einem neuen Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g063gr1SPWU


Es sieht großartig aus 
Hier der Link für HD für die faulen 
Reset Gameplay Teaser - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

Grafisch extrem beeindruckend! 
Spielerisch wirkt es etwas wie Wall-E. 

Mal sehen was da noch kommt!


----------



## Robonator (28. Oktober 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Grafisch extrem beeindruckend!
> Spielerisch wirkt es etwas wie Wall-E.
> 
> Mal sehen was da noch kommt!


 
Ach wer hat denn nicht schon immer davon geträumt im Coop die Erde sauber zu machen?  

Naja ich muss sagen das grade die Szenen im Wald wirklich beeindruckend sind.


----------



## Der Maniac (30. Oktober 2013)

Interessant... Wobei mir irgendwie nicht ersichtlich ist, was genau man da nacher spielt?!^^ Und den FPS erkenne ich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Robonator (30. Oktober 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Interessant... Wobei mir irgendwie nicht ersichtlich ist, was genau man da nacher spielt?!^^ Und den FPS erkenne ich auch nicht wirklich.


 
Joa gut, der Titel ist noch etwas älter, aber wie beschrieben spielt man wohl einen der Roboter und kann mit einem Freund im Coop dann halt zusammenzocken.


----------



## Der Maniac (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab das Puzzle überlesen... Entweder das wird vom SPielprinzip her was in Richtung Portal, ooooder die haben da was ganz neues auf Lager, vielleicht einen Mix aus Portal und nem "richtigen" Shooter?


----------



## NeRo1987 (4. September 2014)

Gibt´s überhaupt Neuigkeiten zu dem Spiel??

Ziemlich still geworden seit Steam Greenlight?


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2015)

Am 18. September gabs den letzten Facebookpost. Demnach soll es Heute wohl auf Greenlight gehen. 
Steam Greenlight :: Reset

Eine Demo wird gerade hochgeladen.


> Theory Interactive Ltd.  [Autor] Vor 1 Stunde
> Game demo is on it's way, sorting out an alternative demo hosting service as we speak, since some one had made a page in our name at indieDB... XP. Demo should be up within the hour.



Edit: Demo ist nun da!
Reset Greenlight Demo download - Indie DB


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2015)

DL-Mirrors sind scheinbar alle down oder überlastet. Mist.


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> DL-Mirrors sind scheinbar alle down oder überlastet. Mist.


Mach dir nix draus. Die Demo startet nicht mal bei vielen Leuten, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. September 2015)

Ich lade sie gerade runter, ich bin gespannt^^


----------



## Robonator (25. September 2015)

Habs bei mir nun auch zum laufen bekommen mit etwas Hilfe von einem Dev... Sie ist sehr ernüchternd. Schlechte Performance, das Menü ist kaum zu sehen weils so extrem hell im Hintergrund ist und man hat irgendwie kaum was zu tun. Die Demo wirkt wie die 2 Jahre alte Demo die sie mal in nem Video gezeigt haben


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. September 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es ist PC exklusiv, heißt es wird sehr gut optimiert werden.
> Vermutlich reicht schon eine HD7870/GTX660ti um es auf @max zu spielen.
> 
> Normalerweise wird ja primär für Konsolen entwickelt und dann erst auf dem PC irgendein Blödsinn portiert, das ist ja diesmal nicht der Fall.



2,5 Jahre alt der comment........und was hat die Exklusivität gebracht?

Läuft's denn, an die die es schon testen konnten (bei mir geht's nicht) wirklich so Performant und @max auf einer gtx660


----------



## der-andyman (10. Oktober 2015)

Oh man, ich dachte schon, als ich sah, dass die ersten Kommentare von 2012 sind, dass es vielleicht schon released ist, aber anscheinend doch nicht?? Oder übersehe ich was?

Ich lade jedenfalls gerade die Demo mal runter, interessiert mich dann doch zu sehr 

EDIT: ok, WOW, ich bin ... unterwältigt! Das ist eigentlich keine Demo, sondern für mich eher eine kleine Demonstration der Engine. Spaß macht es nicht, einen Sinn sehe ich nicht, also für mich unnötig.

Falls sich daraus mal ein Spiel entwickelt mit echtem Gameplay und einer Story, dann kann man noch mal darüber nachdenken!


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Oktober 2015)

Hier stand Unsinn


----------

